# How far can you shoot?



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

What's the furthest you've shot with your muzzleloader and connected, while hunting?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't rightly know because I don't have a range finder. I just hold a little high and into the wind.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

200 yards. :shock:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Ditto NHS.


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

236 ranged yards, second shot on 6x6 bull, first shot was 186.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Only taken one shot with my Muzz. It was at 130 yards and the deer dropped like a ton of bricks.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

The furthest shot I have taken was 157 and it was very hard to see what I was aiming at with the open sights. I killed the deer but the impact was further back than I wanted. 
I have my gun sighted in at 150 yards, but I don't know if I would take that shot again. A buddy of mine has a different sight setup and he can whack clay pigeons all day at 200 yards. It's amazing. I watched him kill a deer at 230+ one year. 
I guess it depends on how much you shoot in the off season. 

The guns can make the shot, but can you?????


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

161 yards at my last muley buck. Hit a touch high and he was DRT. Barnes 285 Spitfire with 100 grains of 777 with my peep sighted Knight Wolverine209.

Before that, I had killed at the following ranges

104, 135, 65, 60, 91.

FH


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

i ;shoot a remington muzzy and use 245 grain green powerbelts with a 100 grains of 777 all my bucks have been between 120 to 194 yrds all six were drd gonna put it to a tougher test this year as i drew a bull tag and while i know i can hit at 200 im thinking by that range my power is disapating rapidly and i would hold off. i could go a bit heaver but the **** gun shoots this load so well i hate to mess with it.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

228 yds Deer was uphill standing broadside...after i hit him he ran about 50 yards back down the hill towards me and piled up..........100grains of 777 and a 245gr xtp out of my omega..

The next farthest one was 180 yds pretty much the same circumstances the following year....


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

120 yards. The other deer was only 40 yards.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I saw a guy take several 400+ yard shots and the deer never knew what was going on. When I questioned the guys shooting and distance being a little/lot too far. He said, You'll never know unless you try. Freaking idiot. Sorry for the name calling, couldn't help myself.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

23 yards. I got into it because I wanted the challenge of getting close to my quarry and matching wits with them... if I wanted to shoot long range, I'd use a rifle :wink:


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> 23 yards. I got into it because I wanted the challenge of getting close to my quarry and matching wits with them... if I wanted to shoot long range, I'd use a rifle :wink:


I've heard it said a rifle hunter asks, "How far can you shoot?" An archer asks, "How close can you get?" I think muzzy hunters are a cross of the two.

I've shot a deer at 190 yards with an in-line, but nowadays I'd pass on that shot because I don't feel I can see good enough to repeat it.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Doc said:


> TopofUtahArcher said:
> 
> 
> > 23 yards. I got into it because I wanted the challenge of getting close to my quarry and matching wits with them... if I wanted to shoot long range, I'd use a rifle :wink:
> ...


Well said Gentleman, Well said.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya know, we have had this discussion before and even though the rifle is capable of making those long shots, and you know you have the skill to make the shot, your bullet doesn't have the retained energy out past 200 yards to adequately kill the deer. Unless the shot is placed in the head or breaks it's neck he is going to die a slower than acceptable death.
Let's be real gentlemen!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Back in the late nineties i took a dumb 300ish yard shot at a small 2piont. I aimed for the top of its back the best I could with open sights and shot. There was an audible "crack" and the deer ran off into the scrub. I went down there and found blood right away. tracked it down the canyon and up the other side. The uphill blood trail was great. I found the deer 3/4 up the hill laying down but alert. i dispatched him with a shot to the neck. The real suprise was my first shot. LUCK,LUCK,LUCk. I hit six inches up on his front leg and nearly took it off. I never tried that again. :?


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

199 yds on a bull.

All other bulls and deer have been closer.

I agree, after 200 yds the energy isnt there even though that ballistics might.

Almost all the other animals have been inside 100 yds with the exception of one buck. I quit bow hunting becuase I needed that extra 30 yards. Now guys shoot bows as far as I shoot my ML.

I still like the intimate experience so I sneak.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Darn guys if Mr. Elk and Mr. Mule deer are getting dropped at 200 yards.Why not use a 270 with a 3x9?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Oldfudd, 

You can reload quicker with a .270. With a Muzzleloader, you have one shot, then a cloud of smoke and a longer reload time. Muzzleloader - loads from muzzle -O,-


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Maybe everyone with the ability to shoot and kill with one shot at over 200 yards.ought to be put in with the rifle hunters.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

And everyone that can shoot over 50 yards with their bows should put in for the muzzleloader hunt.


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

Touche.


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

60ish yards. I never see em far away on the muzz hunt. I must be lucky.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> And everyone that can shoot over 50 yards with their bows should put in for the muzzleloader hunt.


You should try to make that a law. Then I could hunt another week out of the year with my bow. While your at it make it so muzzlaoders have an extended area too. I would try to do dedicated hunter again.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

my muzzelloader can shoot farther than i can see i bet it could shoot 1/2 a mile but i cant see that far :lol:


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

I bet i could shoot over that mountin :shock: back in 1985 ////do you wan see my video :lol:


----------



## JRA (Nov 18, 2009)

Fly22 said:


> 199 yds on a bull.
> 
> All other bulls and deer have been closer.
> 
> ...


This year was my first elk hunt.( with a muzzle loader) and I killed a 6x6 at 75 yards.I shot it right behind the front shoulder and it came out the other shoulder.with a xxx magnum load of powder and a 300 grain sabot,that elk did'nt even look like he'ed been hit,he even bugled back to my little brother,15 to 20 minutes latter I got another shot and he did'nt look like he was hit again.I was wondering if my scope got knocked off.got loaded again and ready to shoot and noticed he was starting to weave,took the shot and he went down.shot him 2 more times while he was down.but it seems like it took him 35 to 45 minutes to exspire in all.when I went over to clean him 2 shots were right through the lungs.1 shot from a rifle would have put him down. kind of made me rethink about hunting elk with a muzzle loader!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

152 yards this last season . 90 yards the year before and 50 yards the year before that . So 152 yards was the longest shot i have taken . I use a .452 300 grain Gold Dot H.P. or 300 grain XTP with 90 grains of 777 and a .25 acp conversion . SS Encore with 1x scope .


----------

